# Trippy stoner flying pig



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Hiya here is a fun design.Youll notice the stone spacing and the plaid pattern.this was kinda fun.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

ha,ha,ha that is too cute. Really nice design. The only thing I would have done differently is turn the wings around, but it is still nice.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

lol thanks kat,it was fun to do.i am trying new things!what do you mean turn the wings around?so they are upside down?or do you mean the feather direction?I set most of this by hand (with the acs software).im gonna start a new deco sparkle design and incorporate stones.I appreciate your input!Eric


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I am thinking they are upside down, but that is really cute I love it.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

veedub3 said:


> I am thinking they are upside down, but that is really cute I love it.


I don't think they're upside down. I see them as being the right way. 
It's a fun, whimsical design! Super cute!


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

DivineBling said:


> I don't think they're upside down. I see them as being the right way.
> It's a fun, whimsical design! Super cute!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


The feather part would be the part flying in the wind and the point would be on the back but here the feathers are on the back which is why I was thinking they were upside down. (see sample pic) His design, which is great, the only thing I would change is the direction of the wings.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

WOW Eric that is nice! You set most of that by hand? How long did that take? Amazing.
Ohh I see what you are referring too now Katrina. Now that you point it out I can see the feathers should be up. Either way though it is a cute design.

Good job Eric. You crank out some amazing designs.


----------



## hoopnstitch (Mar 19, 2011)

I have an embroidery design of the same style pig. I'm thinking of making it into a big appliqued back patch. As I make many custom patches and work with riders from across the US and the Military also.
This is also a cute design for BBQ places or just for fun! Very cute & whimsical..I agree!


----------



## mamalou413 (Dec 14, 2009)

Wow...what a cool design! Since I am a newbie, please ignore my ignorance but where do you get such vibrant pinks? I love bright pink and it seems like all that I ever see are more "rose" and not so much "fuchia". I LOVE the bright colors!

Lisa


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

Cool design Eric!


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Eric 
I am beginning to think you are certifiable LOL


----------



## wc33144 (Dec 8, 2007)

WOW. just fantastic


----------



## AggressiveGuy (Feb 23, 2010)

I'd buy one. Great job!


----------



## wendyn76 (Feb 27, 2011)

Ha!!!! That is too cute!!!! I love tripping flying pigs!!!!


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Eric, that is amazing!! I love the "plaid" concept. Gotta find something I can "borrow" that for


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

So cute!!! Love the colors used!


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Same here... just so cute and so funny! You come up with wonderful designs!


----------

